# Is engineer difficult to find job?



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi friends.

I am going to relocate to sydney in July. I graduated with the Geography Information System and Mapping bachelor degree and have being worked for GIS analyser for 14 years.

This occupation is listed on the Skilled Occupations List and I just nominated by NSW next month. the occupation code is 232214.

I learned from here that engineers is facing the higher unemployment and comparely IT is easier to find the job.

Are there gays are engineer? Is it true?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

GIS and similar occupations currently have very high unemployment. Australia has a very large mining industry, which has employed a lot of geoscientists. However, the industry currently has over 40% unemployment. Most of these people are also experienced and qualified in GIS and will be competing for any GIS roles. In addition, many specialist GIS people have been made redundant by mining companies. I would put your chances of finding a job as very slim. Particularly in NSW


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

Verystormy said:


> GIS and similar occupations currently have very high unemployment. Australia has a very large mining industry, which has employed a lot of geoscientists. However, the industry currently has over 40% unemployment. Most of these people are also experienced and qualified in GIS and will be competing for any GIS roles. In addition, many specialist GIS people have been made redundant by mining companies. I would put your chances of finding a job as very slim. Particularly in NSW


40% unemployment? oh, this's amazing!

NSW still list GIS on nomination list and open a lot of Spatial Information Sciencse courses in TAFE in such a situation.Are they crazy?

It's seems I should face a big challenging in NSW for years.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

The occupation lists have nothing to do with employment availability and never have. Accountant is still on there despite accountants having major over supply for a number of years and difficulties in getting jobs. I am a geologist and that is still on the CSOL despite massive unemployment and the Australian governing body - AUSIMM - repeatedly asking for its removal


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

Verystormy said:


> The occupation lists have nothing to do with employment availability and never have. Accountant is still on there despite accountants having major over supply for a number of years and difficulties in getting jobs. I am a geologist and that is still on the CSOL despite massive unemployment and the Australian governing body - AUSIMM - repeatedly asking for its removal


Hi Verystormy! I graduated from a geological college too!

I'd thought GIS will be easier to find a job since the number invited by 189 of GIS is far more less than accountants according to the statistic.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

It is less probably because few people bother knowing how hard it is to get a job and that any jobs out there are seeing the salaries falling


----------



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

I don't think 40% is a true number


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

mando73 said:


> I don't think 40% is a true number


" employment prospects for geoscientists throughout Australia were the worst since these surveys commenced."

according to the survey of Australian Institute of Geoscientists posted on April 3, 2016


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

mando73 said:


> I don't think 40% is a true number


'the unemployment rate amongst Australian geoscientists was 18.7% and the under-employment rate was 23.4%. The combined unemployment and under-employment rate of 42.1% was the highest recorded since the AIG surveys commenced in mid-2009.'


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

For exploration geoscientists it is about 42% unemployed and underemployed about 20%


----------

